# World CEP2 Challenge (6 october - 14 october)



## Peter1986C (Sep 25, 2013)

I henceforth announce that we will run the "World CEP2 Challenge" from *6 october 2013 @ 0:00 UTC until 14 october 2013 @ 0:00 UTC*, more or less in paralel to the World Solar Challenge 2013, which is by the way not officially affiliated with TPU, The Clean Energy Project nor the World Community Grid.


*Further info related to the World CEP2 Challenge*

The CEP2 Challenge will be be a CEP2 _runtime_ challenge, to have a small break from the "points" challenges TPU usually participates in. We will assist science to develp the solar cells of the future. Photovoltaic cells made from materials abundantly available to us, Earthlings, that are at least as good at genereting electricity as the current silicon based stuff but is way cheaper to produce. This should make "solar power" within reach of much more people, and hopefully also take away some of the environmental impact of the production procedure of solar cells.



			
				Extra info for my dear fellow TPU crunchers said:
			
		

> It will be a CEP2 runtime challenge, but team members, existing, new, or returning, should be given the option to either run All Projects or CEP2 exclusively. We have seen several discussions going on that address various means of handling more CEP2 work as well as some of the difficulties in doing so. All of these tips (or links) can be found in the OP for the challenge thread.
> New/returning members contributing in either format will also enhance our challenge and our WCG performance.



There will be two different prize pools in this challenge; one will be _team_ prizes and one will be _internal_ prizes. TPU is being excluded from the team prizes for diplomatic reasons.

*Team prizes:*
I will add a small PP donation of €10 for a _lucky draw_ among the lower 50% of the participating teams, as long as they have a runtime of at least 1 day during the challenge. I will leave it up to their respective captains to decide how to divide the money within their team.
The top 50% will be able to win a small PP donation of mine as well, a slightly bigger one than the aforementioned (€15). Once again, I will leave it up to their respective captains to decide how to divide the money within their team.

Summarised: _I will exclude TPU_ from this draw, because we are having a prize draw of our own. I will add €15 and €10 to the prize pot for the top ranks resp. lower ranks draws. _If anyone else want to contribute to the "team prizes", let me know._

*Internal prizes:*
We will use the different prize requirements for the TPU prize draws compared for the Team prizes. With other words, the minimum is 1000 BOINC credits for the duration of the challenge (based on stats provided by Free-DC and BoincStats). This is because there is no way to track individual crunchers' runtime (only team runtime).

The internal prizes will be:
- _$25 Paypal gift_ - provided by Norton
- _Windows 7 Pro key_ (x2) - provided by [Ion]
- _Windows 7 Pro key_ - provided by Bow
- CM Sentinel Advanced 2 (mouse)
--US: free shipping
--Canada/Mexico: winner pays 1/2 shipping


*Useful links:*
*About the World Community Grid*
*About The CleanEnergy Project*
*About the BOINC software*
*How To: Getting BOINC setup for WCG*
*Want to run 100% CEP2 WUs? Here's how...*
*World CEP2 Challenge Link*
*Link to thread over at the WCG Forums*



			
				About "The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2" said:
			
		

> *Project Status and Findings:  *
> Researchers at Harvard have published a free database (www.molecularspace.org) cataloguing the electronic properties of over 2 million organic, carbon-based compounds and their potential for converting sunlight into electricity. These compounds were screened by volunteers on World Community Grid and this initiative is believed to be the most extensive investigation of quantum chemicals ever performed.
> 
> About 36,000 of the compounds analyzed show potential to perform at approximately double the efficiency of most current organic solar cells in production. Scientists can use this information to continue investigating the most promising candidates for use in cheaper, more efficient and more flexible solar cells. Thanks to World Community Grid volunteers, the computations for this project, which would have required 17,000 years on a single PC, were carried out in only three years, and the results are now available to stimulate research in the next generation of solar energy solutions.
> ...




------------------


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> FYI- There are some short CEP2 work units popping up- around 1 hr each on my rigs. I have run a few of them but I have little knowledge of what they are or how long they will be running.
> 
> Keep an eye out for them and if any pop up in your BOINC Manager please post a screenshot of them running
> 
> Would be nice if these become regular for a while- more crunchers will be more likely run them as they could help avoid the large upload and long runtime issues of the original wu's.



I felt like quoting this here. ^ I cannot confirm the truth of what's in that quote, however at the moment.

*List of those who joined "for the prizes" (WIP)*



TPU Internal Prize Drawing participants | Points @ 5 Oct (Free-DC/BOINCstats) | Points @ 15 Oct (Free-DC/BOINCstats)
[Ion] |77,540,226 / 77,540,226.32 | / 78,263,045.09 |
adulaamin | 2,197,352 / 2,197,351.83 | / 2,227,230.23 |
AlienIsGod | - / 4,876,750 | / 4,957,197.21 |
AnnCore | 1,618,642 / 1,618,641.58 | / 1,645,500.50 |
Arjai | 89,396 / 89,396.41 | / 96,349.49 |
BowHunt3r (Bow) | 3,791,962 / 3,791,962 | / 3,796,427 |
Brandonwh64 | 7,311,270 / 7,311,270.31 | /7,327,591 |
Buck_Nasty | 7,513,187 / 7,513,187.26 | / 7,726,808  |
Chevalr1c | 439,344 / 439,344.48 | / 444,822.60 |
Chicken Patty | 14,703,369 / 14,703,368.58 | / 14,818,986|
Norton | 48,484,569 / 48,484,569.38 | /48,763,662 |
manofthem | 39,850,689 / 39,850,688.83 | /39,920,051 |
mauriek | - / 2,921,459 | / 2,939,109|
sabre23 | 2,772,259 / 2,772,259.14 | / 2,791,647 |
Stinger608 | |
t_ski | 51,151,297 / 51,151,297.02 | / 51,246,429 |
ThE_MaD_ShOt | 17,394,698 / 17,394,698.16 | /17,486,326 |
TRWOV | 11,980,390 / 11,980,390.24 | / 12,110,084|
librin.so.1 (Vinska) | 2,117,344 / 2,117,344.04 | / 2,201,705|
xvi_tech.kyle (Xvi) | - / 2,101,339 | / 2,173,351|

*Additional stats:*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2013)

Awesome.  I'll create the thread over at the WCG Forums later when I'm home, THANKS!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm in. I'm gonna burn this sucker to the ground, or not. I seem to have cured the heat issue, thanks to a coffee shop friend giving me his little wooden wedge that props my lappytop up enough to breath better.

I had a slight bump in temps yesterday, while playing Limbo while crunching. So, I have now found one of the limits to this i5's abilities. Fortunately it's only an air flow limit, I have yet to have trouble with streaming, watching DVD's, or anything while crunching at 100%.

Oops, a little off topic, sorry. I haven't had enough coffee yet, still a bit rambling.

Just happy, very happy, with the performance of this under watt-ed, 17W, i5 in this thing!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2013)

Count me in as well.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll be crunching away.


----------



## Norton (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm in as always.... working on getting two more systems up and running too for an additional 12 cores/18 threads 

*Note- I'll grab a screenshot of the those smaller CEP2 work units if I can when I get home this evening. I saw one running on one of my FX-8350 rigs this am 

** EDIT**
Posted some screenshots here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2985820&postcount=13


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 25, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## sabre23 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm in.

Thanks for the Warmup Challenge, now i have more understanding of CEP2 WU's.

Just a question though: How we will calcuate CEP2 points and run time? Do we have to start earlier than 6th Oct(more like 1st-2nd Oct) to get validated results in time?


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 25, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I'm in. I'm gonna burn this sucker to the ground, or not. I seem to have cured the heat issue, thanks to a coffee shop friend giving me his little wooden wedge that props my lappytop up enough to breath better.
> 
> I had a slight bump in temps yesterday, while playing Limbo while crunching. So, I have now found one of the limits to this i5's abilities. Fortunately it's only an air flow limit, I have yet to have trouble with streaming, watching DVD's, or anything while crunching at 100%.
> 
> ...


Those low power CPUs are truly amazing in terms the punch they pack. It has no trouble keeping up with my E8400 or (in case of BOINC) even beating it. Amazing how the laptop/embedded market has developed over the last couple of years. 

I believe you can get four CEP2 WUs done in about 14 hours, mine tends to do two in about as much time. Toning it down to load each core like 80-90% might be better for that lappy though, it would be a waste if the heat shortens its life.



sabre23 said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Thanks for the Warmup Challenge, now i have more understanding of CEP2 WU's.
> 
> Just a question though: How we will calcuate CEP2 points and run time? Do we have to start earlier than 6th Oct(more like 1st-2nd Oct) to get validated results in time?



WCG will measure the runtime just like it does with points in the previous challenges.

*Edit:* I added in some extra info into the OP for this thread. @CP, no need to add that block to the thread on the WCG forums I think.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2013)

I went ahead and added a link to the challenge as well as the thread over at the WCG forums at the end of the OP.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 25, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Those low power CPUs are truly amazing in terms the punch they pack. It has no trouble keeping up with my E8400 or (in case of BOINC) even beating it. Amazing how the laptop/embedded market has developed over the last couple of years.
> 
> I believe you can get four CEP2 WUs done in about 14 hours, mine tends to do two in about as much time. Toning it down to load each core like 80-90% might be better for that lappy though, it would be a waste if the heat shortens its life.



I actually finish four in an average of 12:15 to 12:30 hrs. I had one, two days ago, that finished in 11:50, exactly.

The Turbo on this hits 2.4GHZ with all four logical cores running, like now. I ran a single job last night, for a few hours. Using a single core, it ramps up to 2.53 and hits 2.55 for a few seconds, every so often.


Heat wise it rarely goes past 82.2C and is usually hanging around, 78C. I think, if I remember right, the point of throttling down is 98.8C. So, unless I leave it crunching and start gaming, I have had no issues. I have Real Temp set at 87.8C, that's what I hit playing Limbo for about 40 minutes. So, it's more tongue in cheek-ing about burning it down. 

But thanks, for your concern!


----------



## Norton (Sep 25, 2013)

*Smaller CEP2 work units- info*

See below for screenshots from my rigs that have the smaller wu's....

From the BOINC Manager on my 2nd FX-8350 rig:


Spoiler











Work unit details:


Spoiler











All of them are coming back valid so far:


Spoiler











There's a thread on the WCG forum that seems to mention something about it*
* hopefully we'll see some technical details or additional info
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,35638


----------



## AnnCore (Sep 25, 2013)

You'll have at least 1 PC of mine working on CEP2.


----------



## Bow (Sep 25, 2013)

I am all in.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2013)

With the cooler weather coming, I will be easing back into Folding/WCG. I will be leaving for vacation on Oct 5th and since the heat will not affect me while gone, I will crank up both 48 core servers for the duration of the challenge. Now I only have to figure out how to run CEP2....


----------



## adulaamin (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm in as always. I only crunch with a single rig but as long as I'm helping/contributing, I'M HAPPY!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2013)

Woot 
I'll have to work on device profiles and figure out what will be doing what, but I'll definitely switch at least some of my systems over to a FAAH + CEP2 mix 
I may also throw the Atom back into the mix--it doesn't do great, but it's at least another 4T setup


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 26, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> With the cooler weather coming, I will be easing back into Folding/WCG. I will be leaving for vacation on Oct 5th and since the heat will not affect me while gone, I will crank up both 48 core servers for the duration of the challenge. Now I only have to figure out how to run CEP2....



The links to our "documentation" is in the OP, let us know if you have further questions. :tioast:

Thanks for joining BN!



[Ion] said:


> Woot
> I'll have to work on device profiles and figure out what will be doing what, but I'll definitely switch at least some of my systems over to a FAAH + CEP2 mix
> I may also throw the Atom back into the mix--it doesn't do great, but it's at least another 4T setup



Thanks bud! 



adulaamin said:


> I'm in as always. I only crunch with a single rig but as long as I'm helping/contributing, I'M HAPPY!



Thanks!


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2013)

Less than a week to go and 15 Teams are signed up!


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 30, 2013)

Ready for the challenge


----------



## manofthem (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm pretty much ready for the challenge  
And getting ready for the game giveaway.  Looks like another chance to win some games in on horizon!


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 30, 2013)

All that want to be eligible for the prizes have to be posting in this thread so that I can put you in the list in the OP.


----------



## AnnCore (Sep 30, 2013)

So one post saying were taking part in the challenge and one post saying we'd like to be eligible for prizes, eh?


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 30, 2013)

I assume that if you state you are "in", you are joining for the prices. Else one could also silently continue crunching for Team TPU.


----------



## AnnCore (Sep 30, 2013)

Well there might be people saying they don't want the prizes, so was just wondering if everyone should specifically mention whether or not they are in for the goodies!


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 30, 2013)

Only when in for the goodies. If they still wanna anounce their, erm, commitment, they can state they don't have interest in the prizes.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 1, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 1, 2013)

I expanded the OP with more info and useful links.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm excited!  It's starting to cool off a bit down here so I'm ready to run the second 24/7 for the Challenge.  Should be exciting 

Hopefully we get a lot of team action going. Should be super exciting


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2013)

Here's a link to an article that shows what our crunching for this project is doing 

*Volunteers Help Scientists in Search for Cheap Solar Cells*

  If we keep going on this project then maybe phasers and warp drives can be researched/crunched for in the near future 


Here's a link to more news about this project:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/research/cep2/news.do


----------



## manofthem (Oct 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> Here's a link to an article that shows what our crunching for this project is doing
> 
> *Volunteers Help Scientists in Search for Cheap Solar Cells*



Nice little article. I really had no idea what we were doing but now I have an idea lol. :roll


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 2, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> The CEP2 Challenge will be be a CEP2 runtime challenge, to have a small break from the "points" challenges TPU usually participates in. So while the Challenger, Cruiser and Adventure class Solar Electric cars are trying to get from Darwin to Adelaide, our "Cruncher class" () will assist science to develp the solar cells of the future. *Photovoltaic cells made from materials abundantly available to us, Earthlings, that are at least as good at genereting electricity as the current silicon based stuff but is way cheaper to produce. This should make "solar power" within reach of much more people, and hopefully also take away some of the environmental impact of the production procedure of solar cells.*



Added the bold stuff. You guys agee?


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Added the bold stuff. You guys agee?



It looks fine to me. I would put that at the top of the op and move some of your non-WCG stuff/ links down just a little bit (my $0.02/your call) 

Suggestion:

It may be a good idea for you to do a daily post here to share some interesting solar projects (World Solar Challenge progress, solar power plant construction, etc..) and follow it along with some info on the CEP2 project (news, breakthroughs, stats, etc..)

i.e. share why solar technology is important to you and why it is worth dedicating cpu cycles to CEP2


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2013)

We need more prizes throw into the pot, as this is a good long challenge 

What the heck, I'll throw a mouse into the pot.


Spoiler: Mouse










  


I almost hate to part with it; it's a superb mouse for realzies, but it's just sitting.  CM Sentinel Advanced 2, boasting a beautiful 8200dpi baby!

Please add this mouse to the OP as a prize, but I do ask that this prize be limited to the US for the sake of shipping price


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 2, 2013)

>come to the thread to post "I am in"
>already listed for prizes

<forrest_gump_voice> Okay. </forrest_gump_voice>



EDIT: gonna switch to all-CEP2 again for the challenge now. Gotta work those FAAH from my queue till the challenge starts


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 2, 2013)

@Vinska: You already stated in the planning thread that you are in. 

@manofthem: I will add it to the prize list.


----------



## Bow (Oct 2, 2013)

How are we tracking WUs complete?


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2013)

Bow said:


> How are we tracking WUs complete?



That info is difficult to get per project for the Team iirc. I'll be taking a screenshot of my "MY GRID" page at WCG before/after so I can monitor my own progress so that's a possible option.

Reminder- Challenge will be based on runtime so wu's complete is a secondary stat this time.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 2, 2013)

@Norton: I will do that of course, the OP edits I did last night were quick & dirty ones because it was getting way too late for a tuesday night. I cleaned up the OP now.

And if any of you stumble upon interesting stuff, feel free to post.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 2, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> @Norton: I will do that of course, the OP edits I did last night were quick & dirty ones because it was getting way too late for a tuesday night. I cleaned up the OP now.
> 
> And if any of you stumble upon interesting stuff, feel free to post.



Norton? Stumble? How dare you insinuate our fine Co-Captian does anything resembling a Stumble!

Our fearless team of Leaders deserve more respect than that!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 2, 2013)

LOL, I implied with that, that he does not have to actively search for matters to post. Maybe it is a very Dutch way of expressing myself though (referring to a situation of finding something without having truly looked for it).


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> LOL, I implied with that, that he does not have to actively search for matters to post. Maybe it is a very Dutch way of expressing myself though (referring to a situation of finding something without having truly looked for it).



I read that positively and understood the statement so no worries 

Stumble upon/across, happen to see/find, come across,.... all mean pretty much the same thing and yes all are encouraged to share anything helpful. I know I will. 

Now let's make the CEP2 research team go  when they see the increase in wu's crunched starting on 10/6!!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 2, 2013)

I posted some tweets on the event on Twitter spread across last week. I doubt it will lead to much response though, albeit there were 19 clicks according to the bitly.com stats (https://bitly.com/19FKtXQ+). I will continue to spread the word though.


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2013)

We have 18 Teams signed up as of today! 

Here's some more interesting info and links regarding this project:

An article posted at *The Verge*:
*Math matters: how big data is building the future of everything*

Some great info and links to articles here (straight from the research team):
*The CEP2 research log from the Harvard Team @ WCG Forum*


----------



## Bow (Oct 2, 2013)

ok,
only running CEP2.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll switch back over to CEP2 like 1-2 days prior to the challenge.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I'll switch back over to CEP2 like 1-2 days prior to the challenge.



I would recommend that you do so as early as possible, as there seems to be a dip when I switched from other WU's to CEP2, and the same switching back.  That way the dip would be before the challenge.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 3, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> LOL, I implied with that, that he does not have to actively search for matters to post. Maybe it is a very Dutch way of expressing myself though (referring to a situation of finding something without having truly looked for it).



Look everybody!!!

Apparently it is a response from someone who understands sarcasm!! Although it is ingrained in his Dutch civility to explain himself, he get's it!!!

Thank you so much!!

Now, If I could possibly infect all of TPU with an infection, or inflection, of understanding my sense of unserious comment.... Oh how I would relish that!

Just to be understood. Or, even possibly, to have more people have a sense of self deprecation, in a healthy way. Meaning, I wish more people would not take themselves so seriously, for those of us not natively speaking this crazy mash-up of a language...

Ok, sorry. Rant over.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2013)

CEP2 has been added back into my mix.  Now it's up to the scheduler to see how much CEP2 and how much FAAH I get


----------



## Arjai (Oct 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> We have 18 Teams signed up as of today!
> 
> Here's some more interesting info and links regarding this project:
> 
> ...



http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/26/4766486/materials-genome-initiative-mit-and-harvard

The comments on this article almost, ALMOST, had me starting an account there to let some of the num nuts know they were full of _themselves_, used in lieu of a few choice adjectives.

Wow, ignorance spans the whole of all subjects, but none more so than Math. Unless, of course, one is discussing politics. A wholly useless exercise.

2 cents, why do I feel so broke? :shadedshu


----------



## Arjai (Oct 3, 2013)

OK, just now switched my "Device Profile".

School profile is my CEP2 profile.

Tomorrow, in the morning, I am going to test out the speed thingy site, gotta look it up again, to try out their 14 day trial.

If, at the end of the trial, and challenge, if it works well, I may lay down the cash for it. Especially if it works and I go through with getting a SSD, main Drive on this thing.

Crunch ON!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 3, 2013)

Since you mention it, I might as well switch the profiles asap and get some new WUs coming.  I'm glad I never changed BOINC back to the ssd, as the "disk trashing" is better suited for an hdd.


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2013)

I switched one of my 8350 rig's over to all CEP2 yesterday and, if all goes well, I'll likely switch over the other 8350 and the Xeon rig over before Sunday 

That will be 22 cores/28 threads for 100% CEP2 and can move in another 12 cores/16 threads early next week if we need them 

**Note-* this is a runtime challenge so we can benefit from _any_ rig running the CEP2 wu's.... a slower rig may turn in fewer wu's then a fast rig but the runtime will be essentially the same


----------



## manofthem (Oct 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> **Note-* this is a runtime challenge so we can benefit from _any_ rig running the CEP2 wu's.... a slower rig may turn in fewer wu's then a fast rig but the runtime will be essentially the same



That's good to know, didn't think of it like that, thanks. I feel even better about my second rig since is a low ppd boy  

I'll be switching over tonight after work. I thought about it last night but i was in bed with some killer back pain and didn't even sit on my pc yesterday. My daughter had me trapped, and I had to sit through Night in the Museum more than 2 times 

So I'll be switching tonight, getting ready early. My buffer is always set low so I shouldn't have to worry about leftover WUs


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> **Note-* this is a runtime challenge so we can benefit from _any_ rig running the CEP2 wu's.... a slower rig may turn in fewer wu's then a fast rig but the runtime will be essentially the same



So basicaly that means in this challenge "OMFD! MOAR COARS!!!" is The Way To Go™. Awesome! ;]


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, earlier I switched the profiles, and it has taken effect, thanks to a low buffer.  As of now, rig 2 is finishing its last FAAH and running 3 CEP2 WUs.  Rig 1 is finishing its last 7 FAAH and running 1 CEP2 WU with more to follow.  It was easy enough; let's hope it stays running smoothly. 

CEP2 FTW   


edit: i'm not planning on running rig2 24/7 yet; that's gotta wait til the challenge.


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2013)

we now have *25* teams signed up for the challenge! 

Woot! 

FYI- check the stats link below (post #2 of this thread) for daily CEP2 info (courtesy of Rob Seke @ WCG forums):
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2985486&postcount=2

Shows project info on runtime, results, and % of total contribution for each active project (CEP2 is currently running around 7% of the total). It _should_ update at least once a day


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 4, 2013)

Switching profiles in 3...2...1...


----------



## Lukfi (Oct 4, 2013)

*Checkpoints*

Did they fix the checkpointing on CEP2 WU's yet?


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 4, 2013)

Lukfi said:


> Did they fix the checkpointing on CEP2 WU's yet?



Nope


----------



## Lukfi (Oct 4, 2013)

If they can't be bothered to do such a basic thing, I can't be bothered to help them with their project.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 4, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Nope



Please don't lie. Those new [?] shorter CEP2 WUs that are the majority I get these days[1] are not only shorter, but have several times more checkpoints. So I'd say they kinda "fixed" it now. (Not that there was anything to be "fixed", really.)



Lukfi said:


> If they can't be bothered to do such a basic thing, I can't be bothered to help them with their project.



Sir, this statement of Yours is just... just... I can't help it but the implications are so funny I am laughing so much my eyes are full of tears! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*[1]* approximately 29 out of 30 of all CEP2 WUs I get for a while now are those "new" shorter / better checkpoint'ed ones.


----------



## Lukfi (Oct 4, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Please don't lie. Those new [?] shorter CEP2 WUs that are the majority I get these days[1] are not only shorter, but have several times more checkpoints. So I'd say they kinda "fixed" it now.


Well thank you, that's what I was asking about.


> Sir, this statement of Yours is just... just... I can't help it but the implications are so funny I am laughing so much my eyes are full of tears! http://imageshack.us/a/img40/5576/lol3g.gif


I don't know what's so funny. My PC is not running 24/7, so checkpoints do matter to me. Having to shutdown/restart in the middle of checkpointless CEP2 running means wasted computing time and wasted electricity.


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 4, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Please don't lie. Those new [?] shorter CEP2 WUs that are the majority I get these days[1] are not only shorter, but have several times more checkpoints. So I'd say they kinda "fixed" it now. (Not that there was anything to be "fixed", really.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt lie, i ridiculously suffered around 10k points(which is a big deal for me) during warmup challenge cuz of CEP2 WU's checkpoints. I dont have a luxury of power source 24/7.


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> I didnt lie, i ridiculously suffered around 10k points(which is a big deal for me) during warmup challenge cuz of CEP2 WU's checkpoints. I dont have a luxury of power source 24/7.



If your PC reboots or shuts down frequently you will definitely have some lost wu's running CEP2. In this scenario it is best to run the other projects- this will not impact anything offered in the challenge!

FYI- here's a link to a Tips and Tricks document issued by the Havard CEP2 researchers on setting up your rig... it's a short read but quite informative 

http://static.molecularspace.org/uploads/2013/04/Tips_Tricks_CEP2_Custom_Settings.pdf

*note- also looking for some info on checkpoint improvements/setting adjustments- will post anything useful that I find


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 4, 2013)

^^Thanx, i will look upto it, when my broadband will be working. Currently browsing through 2G Mobile. Hopefully broadband will be restored before CEP2 challenge. Power outage is not only problem i have to deal with.


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> ^^Thanx, i will look upto it, when my broadband will be working. Currently browsing through 2G Mobile. Hopefully broadband will be restored before CEP2 challenge. Power outage is not only problem i have to deal with.



CEP2 wu uploads can go over 50MB... which sucks balls is quite large and can take a while. Two of my remote rigs typically take 30-60min to upload a single wu due to using a borrowed free wifi signal that is fairly slow (don't run a lot of CEP2's on those rigs )

Here's a link to some info on how these wu's handle checkpoints:

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=430427



> Re: Progress of CEP2 Units lost when computer is turned off
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> To complete that reply, all progress "since last checkpoint" is lost when switching off, for any science. For CEP2, the 3rd job and 12th job (#2 and #11 in the result log), are the two multi hour steps, no interruption allowed. LAIM has to be on for pausing retaining the task in memory and only hibernation or sleep allows resuming from the last second computed since the full memory state is stored to disk or held in memory at low power.
> ...



**EDIT**
Here's some more info from the WCG forum:

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,35488


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 5, 2013)

@sabre23: take care with any bandwidt/data limits you have with mobile internet, we do not intend to increase your bills. 
@lufki: hibernation is the best computing related invention after the mouse. 

I will fill in the middle column of the table in post 2 ASAP.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

On a sidenote, here are the _provisional_ qualification times for the World Solar Challenge:



> *Challenger class*
> 
> Team Arrow 2:00.10 (unofficial)
> Kogakuin University Solar Vehicle Project 2.06.89
> ...



Sources: http://www.solarracing.org/2013/10/05/live-qualification-times/ and http://www.worldsolarchallenge.org/dashboard/timing?day=dyn


---------------


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 5, 2013)

@brandonwh64, I believe that you wrote you are in for the prices, is this correct?

@Bow & Vinska: please tell me what your BOINC-names are. Else I cannot find you in the stats.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 5, 2013)

second FX8350 online


----------



## Lukfi (Oct 5, 2013)

Anyway, I attached WCG again and downloaded a CEP2 WU. It doesn't run, BOINC Manager says it's running, but the CPU is idle and there's no progress.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Vinska said:


> [...]
> EDIT: gonna switch to all-CEP2 again for the challenge now. Gotta work those FAAH from my queue till the challenge starts



My WU queue is finally clear from all the FAAH WUs and is all-CEP2 now. Took me what? Three whole days? 



Chevalr1c said:


> [...]
> @Bow & Vinska: please tell me what your BOINC-names are. Else I cannot find you in the stats.



Mine is librin.so.1 and Bow's is BowHunt3r, AFAIK.

Also, Chevalr1c, PROTIP:

To defeat the Cyberdemon, shoot at it until it dies.


Spoiler



To easily see the member's name, assuming he/she already has The Badge™:








Cheers!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 5, 2013)

*sorry for the double-post*



Lukfi said:


> Anyway, I attached WCG again and downloaded a CEP2 WU. It doesn't run, BOINC Manager says it's running, but the CPU is idle and there's no progress.



Are You in the advanced view? i.e. Are You sure You have any WUs actually running?

Because, You might be affected by this, like I am. So if You're in the basic view, it might say it's running, while in reality it tries to access the feeder and get some WUs, but can't. This way, ending up with no WUs and just retrying until the feeder is up again.


----------



## Lukfi (Oct 5, 2013)

I am in the advanced view. The WU was downloaded, but didn't actually run even though the status was "running".


----------



## Norton (Oct 5, 2013)

Less than 12 hrs to go and 2 more Teams have signed up (27 total)! 

I have one rig running 100% CEP2 and two others should be at 100% before the start of the challenge.

Time to fill up those buffers Team!!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll be increasing the buffers today and both rigs will be running 24/7 starting tonight. We have lots of teams in this challenge so we need to all be on top of our game.  

Exciting times!


----------



## Bow (Oct 5, 2013)

I am 100% CEP2


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 5, 2013)

Under what name are you crunching, Bow?


----------



## Bow (Oct 5, 2013)

BowHunt3r


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 5, 2013)

Okay. 

------------------

Will the future look like this?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 5, 2013)

Having a hell of a time getting the servers up. 4P-6176 is running CEP-2 now. 4P-6180 should be up within 2 hrs after I wipe a drive and re-install. Sorry for the late start.

Anyone know how to view individual processes on 12.04LTS?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 5, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Anyone know how to view individual processes on 12.04LTS?



Define "view individual processes" and I probably [99.9% chance] be able to tell You how to.

EDIT: with several hours left till the start of the challenge, gonna game a bit. As after it starts, no gaming whatsoever and only CRUUUUUUUUUUUUUNCH!!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 5, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Define "view individual processes" and I probably [99.9% chance] be able to tell You how to.
> 
> EDIT: with several hours left till the start of the challenge, gonna game a bit. As after it starts, no gaming whatsoever and only CRUUUUUUUUUUUUUNCH!!!!!


Nevermind, System Monitor will show if all the cores are loading up with work. Are we having a shortage of CEP-2 work?


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 5, 2013)

My other 8350 only got 2 WUs even though the profile is set for 6 concurrent.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Bummer, people. Bummer. 

Meanwhile, I am rolling in dozens upon dozens of CEP2 WUs...
I'd "share" if that would be possible. :shadedshu


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 5, 2013)

Just got 3 more CEP-2 on the AMD quad core/Win 7 machine.

*Can someone post a screenshot of the WCG GUI you are using under Ubuntu? Something does not seem right. Out of 48 cores, only one is loaded 100%. The others are bouncing between 0% and 15%*


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 5, 2013)

Just forget it. I'm a bit slow.


----------



## Norton (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks to the feeder failure last night it looks like we're only getting wu's in small batches... only getting 4 at a time when I manually update 


@ Buck- sorry Bud, I don't have my Ubuntu 12.04LTS system here so I can't grab a screenshot for you


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 5, 2013)

ya know me guys, I am in and will go set to 100% 

EDIT: Done and done; all systems set to 100% CEP2


----------



## Arjai (Oct 5, 2013)

I currently have 25 CEP@'s in my queue! I have two FA@H's in the mix, that should run sometime overnight.

This SuperCache thingy I downloaded, is awesome. See my ongoing updates in the 'Wanna run 100% CEP2' thread.

Crunch hard TEAM TPU!! Let's win this thing!!!



PS. Get your free 14 day trial and save your HDD or SSD from getting thrashed during the challenge!!

It dramatically slows down disc writes, and is VERY easy to set up.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> ya know me guys, I am in and will go set to 100%
> 
> EDIT: Done and done; all systems set to 100% CEP2



Oh yeah, we go Dano back so we are ready to rock and roll!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 5, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Oh yeah, we go Dano back so we are ready to rock and roll!



 I don't know about all that shit.  But I am here guys for the challenge for sure.


----------



## Norton (Oct 5, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What are you running and how did you install WCG? I'm leaving for a week tomorrow and need to get these servers crunching.



Ubuntu 12.04LTS and I used the software center, or whatever it's called, to get the BOINC manager. The only thing added in was the immediate report deal in the cc_config.

I really don't know that much about Linux so I just muddled through it, used the help sections at WCG and BOINC,  and got it to work.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 6, 2013)

aww gee wiz what a splendid start! 31 CEP2 WUs with a total of 19 hours worth of CPU time going on a big nice juicy *computation error*.
Well, at least it's not _that_ bad. I mean - I know the feeder is having problems. Yet I still got several times more CEP2 WUs queued up, so at least I am not out of WUs because of this mishap.

...the challenge did start already, right?


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2013)

Vinska said:


> aww gee wiz what a splendid start! 31 CEP2 WUs with a total of 19 hours worth of CPU time going on a big nice juicy *computation error*.
> Well, at least it's not _that_ bad. I mean - I know the feeder is having problems. Yet I still got several times more CEP2 WUs queued up, so at least I am not out of WUs because of this mishap.
> 
> ...the challenge did start already, right?



Starts in *22* minutes  

Results turned in after the start count towards the challenge (i.e. today's runtime counts if you wait 22 min to report)


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 6, 2013)

```
vinis@g44:~$ date --utc
Št Spa  5 23:53:17 UTC 2013
```

Crap. Not only I had a ton of computation errors, but I also jumped the gun and reported all I saved up an hour early.

#define RHETORICAL

Can this get any worse? 

#undef RHETORICAL


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 6, 2013)

So far no errors or invalids for me. CEP2 work okay on my dorm room rig, but I will be at my parents tonight and a large part of tomorrow so I will not leave the PC running. My secondary PC will crunch though, and _should be_ sufficiently stable.

*Sidenote:* World Solar Challenge participants are on their way! Semi-live tracking (updated each 10 mins but there are some hickups): http://www.worldsolarchallenge.org/dashboard/map
The organisation had a webcam at the start btw, so I could see the start at Livestream. I hope they do that at the finish line too.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2013)

Now that the challenge is in full swing, expect a little something tomorrow afternoon, a little something with some awesome games


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just got 3 more CEP-2 on the AMD quad core/Win 7 machine.
> 
> *Can someone post a screenshot of the WCG GUI you are using under Ubuntu? Something does not seem right. Out of 48 cores, only one is loaded 100%. The others are bouncing between 0% and 15%*



Linux Mint/Mint Debian Edition/Ubuntu 13.04 (all x64).
No issues with any of them w/ BOINC installed through the software centers.  What BOINC are you using?  Is this CEP only, or all projects/


----------



## xvi (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't think I've made my comment to say I wouldn't turn down most prizes. Been running pretty much full CEP2, but have seen a bit of a drop in PPD the last little while.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2013)

I had one of my rigs off due to heat, but it's back up now for the competition


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 6, 2013)

Atlast my broadband is up after two days...Got my first CEP2 WU's

Will add i7-4700MQ laptop to compensate for the desktop just for the challenge period.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 6, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just got 3 more CEP-2 on the AMD quad core/Win 7 machine.
> 
> *Can someone post a screenshot of the WCG GUI you are using under Ubuntu? Something does not seem right. Out of 48 cores, only one is loaded 100%. The others are bouncing between 0% and 15%*



Sorry for the delay, I kinda missed this post. Sorry... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The most reliable way to see if things are really working, is:
open the terminal and run the uptime command. You should see something like this.

```
vinis@g44:~$ uptime
12:18:57 up 15:53,  4 users,  load average: 8.51, 8.92, 9.05
```
If Your [load average] / [core count] is less than one (i.e. less than 48 on a 48 core machine) that does mean it's not running right.

There is a thing with CEP2 WUs. They take quite some time to "boot up" - when they are started / resumed they can spend several minutes reading / writing data to disk. Which means sitting on IO-wait most of that time. Looking at CPU load it looks as if it's hardly loaded at all during that phase.
With 48 concurent WUs, I believe that can last for quite a while, especially if it's on one disk. My 8 sharing one HDD and its IO capabilities last over a minute, sometimes more, to "boot up". So Your 6 times more could take a while, I believe.

Also, here's the screeshot You asked for:


Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2013)

Well I had a great night and turned in nearly *50* completed/valid wu's 

However, this morning is not so good.... we had an area-wide power outage so the 3 rigs I have set to 100% CEP2 are sitting in the dark atm  

Power is expected to return within the next hour or two. I likely lost progress on most of the active wu's when the power went out but hopefully it won't be too much :shadedshu


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the power outages, Norton.

Meanwhile, I've got several dozen more CEP2 WUs that error'd out.

My dad's colleague asked me to recover data from his borked up usb flash drive.
That involved a lot of "disk" I/O. And as I already mentioned a few times in summer, high I/O load on [any] disks + CEP2 = they freeze up for several minutes and error out.
That's what happened today. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2013)

Hopefully it won't last too long... I'm at work atm but my wife is there sitting in the dark and not too happy about it :shadedshu

** UPDATE**
*Power's back on- now just got to get home and check out my rigs* 

FYI- looks like we made an impact on CEP2 already (see pic @ bottom of Post #2):

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2985486&postcount=2

Contribution of CEP2 vs all projects went up from 6.9% to 7.3% (i.e. up over 5% overnight)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 6, 2013)

im in for this challenge, the 3570K rig is running CEP exclusively atm.  i'll also throw my name in for prizes


----------



## t_ski (Oct 6, 2013)

Just dumped a bunch of FA@H on one rig to get to the CEP2 projects lower in the queue.  I noticed that my 2P Xeon is past the activation window, and I'm out of re-arm attempts.  It'll go til it chokes.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 6, 2013)

sent ya a PM T.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 6, 2013)

Okay, Xvi and alien shall be added to the table, I will determine the starting score by looking at the last 40 days @boincstats.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2013)

Game giveaway is up and active! Get over there and enter for some games! http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192070


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 6, 2013)

18 cores running CEP2 ATM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> 18 cores running CEP2 ATM



22 threads here   Let's do this!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2013)

6 cores, 12 threads rockin'


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2013)

manofthem said:


> 6 cores, 12 threads rockin'



Got 22 cores/28 threads all back and running CEP2! 

The power failure caused a HDD issue on one rig (chkdsk found/fixed the error) and had to do a CMOS reset on another but everything's running fine now


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 6, 2013)

4 cores/8 threads running CEP2.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 6, 2013)

since im in north America, could i enter for the mouse also, if i offered to pay shipping if i win?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> since im in north America, could i enter for the mouse also, if i offered to pay shipping if i win?



Thats fine with me. I'd say if you're in Canada or Mexico, if you split the shipping with me, then we can work that out. I'll PM Chev and let him know to update the OP.  The mouse really is awesome! 

Send I promise I won't delay this time in shipping it out


----------



## manofthem (Oct 7, 2013)

Weird, my main pc rebooted again just now, the 2nd time since I've been home and the 3rd time today.   These last 2 times, I got the clock_watchdog_timeout bsod on Win8, which is reportedly CPU related.

So I just dropped the OC 100mhz, now down to 4.4ghz, so maybe that'll do it.  I'll leave it run again all night, maybe check on it half way through the night and see if it holds up.  I'll be checking WCG again for errors.  I did earlier and it looked good with valid results, but I hope these last reboots don't mess me up 


Update: I checked it this morning and it seems to have remained solid throughout the night without rebooting  so apparently it was a cpu issue. It looks like my CPU is perhaps degrading a little bit. It can only mean time for an upgrade! 

Update 2 (since no one seems to be posting lol): pc ran fine all day, no reboots at all. I haven't checked WCG yet but I will to ensure solid results. However, my second gpu seems to have stopped working.  it shows up in device manager with a yellow triangle, sucks. Installed new driver and seems to be better in Device Manager, no triangle, but I haven't tested it in game yet. Will do later


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2013)

@manofthem- sucks that your rigs are giving you problems  hope you get everything worked out 

   On my end I think I'm maxed out on my CEP2 only rigs with 140 CEP2 wu's turned in today (120 valid and 20 more pending validation/verification) 

  Rigs are running a few degrees warmer and just a bit sluggish but so far so good.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Meanwhile, mine still error out a whole friggin' lot. Most on my "main" box - on other boxen they error out much less.
I investigated it and I suspect the cause. And if I determined the cause right, it would mean SOL. As I can't do anything about this particular reason. Aww well, just gonna hope luck smiles on me and make the WUs behave better during the challenge.


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Meanwhile, mine still error out a whole friggin' lot. Most on my "main" box - on other boxen they error out much less.
> I investigated it and I suspect the cause. And if I determined the cause right, it would mean SOL. As I can't do anything about this particular reason. Aww well, just gonna hope luck smiles on me and make the WUs behave better during the challenge.



Try backing your ram frequency down to 1600 on your main rig... not sure if it will help but it's definitely worth a try and it won't hurt performance very much


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> Try backing your ram frequency down to 1600 on your main rig... not sure if it will help but it's definitely worth a try and it won't hurt performance very much



Unfortunately, that won't help.
I already found where the problem generally is. It's not related to RAM. 
I can't "fix" / change anything related to that general field. I also figured because of that, there is no use digging more to find the exact thing causing it if I can't change anything there in general. I could do it just for the sake of it, but that would mean provoking many more WUs to error out. :shadedshu

If I would completely leave my main box alone for the time, the error'ing out rate should fall to the rate my other two boxen have. So I will do that for the time being.

over & out.   lol that sounded cool, huh?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> @manofthem- sucks that your rigs are giving you problems  hope you get everything worked out



Thanks, I think it's all good now.  GPU2 is now working, but with the new driver card2 runs 100% all the time, unless ULPS is disabled.  So I did that, rebooted again, and I think all is going fine now.  

Back to crunching, and no unexpected reboots    Everything should be all good.



> On my end I think I'm maxed out on my CEP2 only rigs with 140 CEP2 wu's turned in today (120 valid and 20 more pending validation/verification)
> 
> Rigs are running a few degrees warmer and just a bit sluggish but so far so good.



Sounds like you're sailing nicely and smoothly!  Glad to hear, as we need rigs that don't have issues, since some of us are having issues!


----------



## mauriek (Oct 8, 2013)

Am i late? count me in then


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 8, 2013)

I added all into the table.


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks like we are doing 2x over the last CEP2 runtime challenge we did (2/2 thru 2/29/2012)

Link (2012):
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=4660
2012 average- 73 days runtime per day
2013 average- *143* days runtime per day 

We're only about 1/3 of the way to the finish but definitely a great start Team!!! -

*Keep on crunching!*


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 9, 2013)

My second 8350 locked up who knows when.


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> My second 8350 locked up who knows when.



 Sorry to hear that- did it restart ok?

   One of mine was doing that a few weeks ago but it has been fine since I put it back to stock clocks....


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 9, 2013)

The board I'm using throttles the 8350 if I overclock beyond 4.2Ghz making OC practically worthless so I left it at stock settings.


It's working fine ATM


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 9, 2013)

Got my first CEP2 related computation error. Bummer.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 9, 2013)

It appears Chevalr1c...
*
*puts on shades**

...has popped his CEP2 error cherry.





YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2013)

vinska said:


> it appears chevalr1c...
> *
> *puts on shades**
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2013)

These WU's seem to finish in around 6 hours, that were only netting 50-80 WCG points, are now twice as worthy! The two that just came up valid were both worth over a 100 WCG points.

It has been explained, ad nauseum, to me before but, still not all that clear about the formula for WCG points (and no, this is not a cry for help in the form of long winded explanations or links to anything) and I am OK with that.

What does seem quizzical, to me, is the amount of work and money that goes into these WU's and the computers that we build to run them. CEP2's seem to be on an island of itself with special needs. Yet we have an actual drop in points running them.

It would seem more logical that running a special needs WU to completion would warrant a special bonus, to at least match the PPH of some of the 'easy' running WU's.

I'm not really complaining here. I would do this without points, however there are points and they don't make sense, to me, how they are awarded currently.

Alright, remember, PLEASE, don't spend anytime on trying to educate me on the points system. Rather, debate the point I made about special needs WU's. Thank you in advance!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 9, 2013)

Some assclown construction person cut the cable line in my town, knocking internet out from 3 am till a few mins ago....  so of course i dont get to report any work for the last 7 hours.....


----------



## xvi (Oct 9, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Some assclown construction person cut the cable line in my town, knocking internet out from 3 am till a few mins ago....  so of course i dont get to report any work for the last 7 hours.....



Just means you get to report extra work tomorrow. Gotta look at the glass half full, man! (Or if you're an engineer, the glass is twice as large as it needs to be.)


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2013)

xvi said:


> Just means you get to report extra work tomorrow. Gotta look at the glass half full, man! (Or if you're an engineer, the glass is twice as large as it needs to be.)



Or, if you are an 'Ass Clown', "What?"

LOL.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 10, 2013)

arghhh, my second 8350 didn't post any points in the last update. I guess it locked up again. 


EDIT: I'm down to a single 8350: 


> OSError: [Errno 30]


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 10, 2013)

On a sidenote: Delft University (Netherlands) won the World Solar Challenge in the Challenger Class, Tokai Univ. (Japan) became second and the third place went to Solar Team Twente (Netherlands). The rest of the field is still on its way (at least, those still in the race), The Cruiser and Adventure Classes are somewhere near Port Augusta, The Cruiser Class winners will be announced somewher in the weekend, because thare are jury-judged score modifiers in effect.


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 11, 2013)

Is it normal that I don't receive 8 units to work on in my PC? The thing is if I don't update manually, I only get 4 or 6 units to work on. I'm not at home during the weekdays that often and when I do have the time to check it's only running 6 units at max. Is there a way to change the settings so I get 8 units to work on everytime?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 11, 2013)

Put it on 8 (or higher) in the profile settings at he WCG site.


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 11, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Put it on 8 (or higher) in the profile settings at he WCG site.



Sorry for the noob question but how do I do that. The bottles of beer that I've stacked on my desk have seemed to have an effect on how I go about on the WCG website.


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> Sorry for the noob question but how do I do that. The bottles of beer that I've stacked on my desk have seemed to have an effect on how I go about on the WCG website.




Check this post:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2977819&postcount=59

*set CEP2 as the only project if you want to run it exclusively


----------



## AnnCore (Oct 12, 2013)

*Problems?*

Got errors since yesterday evening.

Computer restarted and has BSOD on me a few times since.

Thought at first it was a Firefox/Adobe Flash/Adobe Reader update problem - now not so sure.

Reset the project but that doesn't seem to have helped. CEP2 WUs seem to hang after a few minutes... some even uploaded after 5 minutes.

Next step might be to reinstall my BOINC manager I guess.

Anyone else experience any problems?

Update 1:

Reinstalling did not do the trick. Random reboots...

Shut down BOINC for now and computer seems stable even with all Adobe stuff updated and Firefox running 24.0.

Guess gonna have to try to fix BOINC somehow.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 12, 2013)

@AnnCore: first thing that comes to my mind is cpu over clock might be the culprit, as it was for me. Any chance you're OC'd? If so try backing it gown a little or other stock.  Apparently these CEP2 wu's are pretty intense. 

Other than that, I'm not too sure. .  The other guys will probably have some ideas.


----------



## AnnCore (Oct 12, 2013)

manofthem said:


> @AnnCore: first thing that comes to my mind is cpu over clock might be the culprit, as it was for me. Any chance you're OC'd? If so try backing it gown a little or other stock.  Apparently these CEP2 wu's are pretty intense.
> 
> Other than that, I'm not too sure. .  The other guys will probably have some ideas.



No overclocking with these CEP2. Been running my 8350 stock since about a month with no problems.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 12, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> No overclocking with these CEP2. Been running my 8350 stock since about a month with no problems.



Are you using 7.0.64? The Beta version has been causing problems recently, if you can believe some of the posts here.


----------



## AnnCore (Oct 12, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Are you using 7.0.64? The Beta version has been causing problems recently, if you can believe some of the posts here.



7.0.64. No Betas.

It's just weird. Been running CEP2s exclusively for like a month and all of a sudden I'm getting errors.

I even tried using only a 50% CPU load (4 instead of 8) and I got errors and reboots.

Going to try a clean reinstall, deleting the BOINC folder and data...


----------



## Arjai (Oct 12, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> 7.0.64. No Betas.
> 
> It's just weird. Been running CEP2s exclusively for like a month and all of a sudden I'm getting errors.
> 
> ...



I'm not positive, how can I be? However, to this un know it all, it smells of a computer issue and not a BOINC one. Methinks, PSU or motherboard or...complications with Windows updates?

Good luck. I am pretty good with guessing wrong.


----------



## Bow (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok guys. 
After doing some thinking I have decided not to take Batman. I just will not have time to really play and enjoy the game. So I am going to give it away. I just sent a PM to manofthem to come up with a fun way to give it away, so stay tuned.
__________________


----------



## manofthem (Oct 12, 2013)

Bow said:


> Ok guys.
> After doing some thinking I have decided not to take Batman. I just will not have time to really play and enjoy the game. So I am going to give it away. I just sent a PM to manofthem to come up with a fun way to give it away, so stay tuned.
> __________________



PM responded, thanks for your kind consideration 



So guys, keep an eye on the giveaway thread shortly, as we will be throwing Batman back out for one more pull


----------



## xvi (Oct 12, 2013)

AnnCore, maybe try some stress tests like IntelBurnTest or Prime95? Probably should grab something like Open Hardware Monitor to watch yourr temps too.


----------



## AnnCore (Oct 12, 2013)

Bad Pool Header seems to be my main problem.

Trying to see what is causing that.


----------



## AnnCore (Oct 12, 2013)

*BSODs begone!*

Found the culprit hopefully.

A single stick of ram was showing errors.

Now have only 3 sticks (12GB) installed and Windows 7 seems stable.

BOINC has finally joined the party with all CEP2 WUs kicking in after 20 minutes of burn in time. Weird.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 13, 2013)

Good news AnnCore, let's hope the BSODs stay away now!

On a solarside note:

Solar Team Eindhoven (which my sister is part of) won the World Solar Challenge in the Cruiser Class!

http://www.tue.nl/en/university/new...-wins-cruiser-class-of-world-solar-challenge/


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Solar Team Eindhoven (which my sister is part of) won the World Solar Challenge in the Cruiser Class!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2013)

Challenge ends in less than *10* hours.

Thanks again to all of our Team members for helping make this challenge a success!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 14, 2013)

letting my last batch of CEP2 units finish then its back to all projects being run


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2013)

*The World CEP2 Challenge has finished.....*



Spoiler:  and TPU wins












*Great work Team!!! *--


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2013)

Mmmm, feels good to have completed another challenge, not to mention rocking it like nobody's business!   

We done good everyone, be proud of our accomplishment! 





Now when are we hitting up the big giveaway?


----------



## Arjai (Oct 15, 2013)

A BIG Shoutout to the Coralville Crunchers!

Only 3 members, 71+ days and a 9th place in the Challenge.

Another HUGE Shoutout to all the competitors, for a great showing for CEP2!

Thanks to all. These WU's are not the easiest things to run and I am glad that everyone here and on the other teams made an effort to do so!

When we are all pulling for points it can easily be forgotten that what we are doing, collectively, is going to change the world. Maybe not tomorrow but, much sooner than was possible, just a short few years ago.

Cheers!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 15, 2013)

Arjai, best post that in the thread at the WCG forums too. 

By the way, I posted this on the WCG forums:



> I shall make sure that the Team Prize draws are done ASAP. TPU will not be included in the drawings, neither any team that has less than a day of runtime in the challenge stats.
> 
> The following system will be used for the drawing of each of the two prizes:
> 
> ...



*Update:* I sent the lists for the Team Prizes to Vinska (being the "member 2"). I still need to edit the table in post #2 to our needs so that the TPU prize draw can be done. I will do so ASAP.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 15, 2013)

any idea when the internal prizes are being drawn?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 15, 2013)

Today or tomorrow the list will go to the one assigning the random numbers (and onwards).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2013)

Just confirmed via PM thanks Chevalr1c


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 15, 2013)

Sekerob used to maintain some progress charts (http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,18277) but as far as I can read the latest update is from the 15th of September. I was curious to know if this competition had any significant impact on the amount of CEP2 WUs left. I know that the choices are fairly limited atm and both projects needs to be completed but I really hate CEP2 (not the aim, but the stress it puts on my rigs) and would like it to be completed real soon  Any links to other sources of degree of progress?

Sorry to steal this tread but I assume that this is the place to ask.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 15, 2013)

All folks in the table in post 2 are eligible for the prizes, so it is time to PM the list to someone I suppose, so that he/she can add random numbers to it.


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Sekerob used to maintain some progress charts (http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,18277) but as far as I can read the latest update is from the 15th of September. I was curious to know if this competition had any significant impact on the amount of CEP2 WUs left. I know that the choices are fairly limited atm and both projects needs to be completed but I really hate CEP2 (not the aim, but the stress it puts on my rigs) and would like it to be completed real soon  Any links to other sources of degree of progress?
> 
> Sorry to steal this tread but I assume that this is the place to ask.



Post #2 in this thread has one of the Sekerob charts/data tables that is updated a little more regularly (daily most of the time). I've been taking screenshots of it daily (mostly ) to get an idea of what impact was made by our challenge.

I'll try to put something together from that info to see how it looks 

*EDIT- there are still plenty of CEP2 wu's left AFAIK.... like 2 or more years worth


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> any idea when the internal prizes are being drawn?



The Windows 7 keys are ready and waiting whenever the prizes are decided!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> The Windows 7 keys are ready and waiting whenever the prizes are decided!



And my mouse is looking for a new, warm, fuzzy place to call home.


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 15, 2013)

At last, i dont have to sit infront of my screen to retry upload of CEP2 WU's again and again. :shadedshu


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hmm, I must have been "excluded" from this competition for what ever reason. 

Post number 90 I stated I was in:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2991908&postcount=90

However I notice I am not included in the list within the second post?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 15, 2013)

I must have missed you! 

Then again, always check the list whether you are in it since posts sometimes get missed or other things may go wrong. *However, since you have been ill for a while you may not have had the chance to state I was missing someone.*

We could best redraw (I was just going to post the results ).

All who have stated they are in, check wheter you are in the table in post #2. We will redraw saturday-ish, you will get until friday 0:00 UTC to correct any further mistakes I made. After friday 0:00 UTC the list of entries shall be considered final.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 15, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I must have missed you!
> 
> Then again, always check the list whether you are in it since posts sometimes get missed or other things may go wrong. *However, since you have been ill for a while you may not have had the chance to state I was missing someone.*
> 
> ...




 well crap, I didn't mean to upset the whole drawing for this contest.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 16, 2013)

I would not be able to live with the mistake, Stinger. So it is okay.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 19, 2013)

I sent a PM to someone to randomise and anonimise the list of members who joined, so effectively draw number 2 has started.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2013)

Bring on dem prizes


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 19, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Bring on dem prizes



no doubt


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 20, 2013)

longest prize drawing of life


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> longest prize drawing of life



Maybe the drawings are going through some uber randomizing, to really ensure impartiality


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Maybe the drawings are going through some uber randomizing, to really ensure impartiality



The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 21, 2013)

lol we are STILL waiting.....


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 21, 2013)

I sent the list of participants to CP but I think he is a bit busy.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I sent the list of participants to CP but I think he is a bit busy.



If you need assistance this evening, give me a holler. I'm not entering for anything, so if you need someone to help draw winners, randomize, or whatever else, shoot me a pm.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, you are actually in the entrants list, lol. And I think it is still okay for you to randomise the name list. You will not do the actual drawing that way so that should be cool. I am wishing to wait for CP though until tomorrow-ish.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Well, you are actually in the entrants list, lol. And I think it is still okay for you to randomise the name list. You will not do the actual drawing that way so that should be cool. I am wishing to wait for CP though until tomorrow-ish.



Oh OK, didn't realize it lol. You can take me out of the entrants if it's not too much work  
Just give me a heads up if anything changes.


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Well, you are actually in the entrants list, lol. And I think it is still okay for you to randomise the name list. You will not do the actual drawing that way so that should be cool. I am wishing to wait for CP though until tomorrow-ish.



We've been using the system that theonedub proposed for awhile now so you can deploy that at any time to draw the winners.

See below:


Spoiler: Drawing Process



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows: 


> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> 
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> 
> ...




The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.

My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community. 

If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 21, 2013)

not to be a dick, but this drawing is taking way to long


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2013)

Patience is a virtue/Good things come to those who wait.....










The drawing will get done- let's be understanding of everyone's time availability and give it a little while longer


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> Patience is a virtue/Good things come to those who wait.....



organization is also a good skill


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 21, 2013)

I am actually using the system Norton reposted, member 2 PMed me this night so soon member 3 will get the numerised list and does the drawing. After that I can post the results.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 21, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I am actually using the system Norton reposted, member 2 PMed me this night so soon member 3 will get the numerised list and does the drawing. After that I can post the results.



good stuff, and dont mind me im just having an off day today and am kinda bitchy


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> dont mind me im just having an off day today and am kinda bitchy




Just today?  Na just kidding bro.

Have a cold beer and you'll feel better.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Have a cold beer and you'll feel better.



I should be feelin really good soon, as I've already done that and I'm about to do it again


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 22, 2013)

Winner announcement:

Buck_Nasty - $25 Paypal gift - provided by Norton
Arjai - Windows 7 Pro key (#1) - provided by [Ion]
Vinska - Windows 7 Pro key (#2) - provided by [Ion]
Stinger608 - Windows 7 Pro key - provided by Bow
sabre23 - CM Sentinel Advanced 2 (mouse) - provided by manofthem

Congrats winners! Please PM the respective providers of your prizes! BTW, I am not quite sure whether sabre23 is US based so I do not know whether manofthem can/is willing to send it to him/her.


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 22, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Winner announcement:
> 
> Buck_Nasty - $25 Paypal gift - provided by Norton
> Arjai - Windows 7 Pro key (#1) - provided by [Ion]
> ...



Oh shit man, I am not from USA or Canada. 
I am from India. 
I love that mouse but i bet shipping will be equal to the mouse value. 


Now what?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Since I have got a virtually unlimited supply of Win7 & Win8 Pro & Enterprise keys  for personal use, I am going to turn down the one I won.
It is Your call whether redraw for this key or withhold it for some other challenge.
Sorry for the inconvenience.

Oddly enough, I somehow thought there weren't as many Win7 keys for the drawing, but thought it instead had more PayPal gifts. My mind must have played a trick on me once again. Had I realized the drawing was mosly Win7 keys, I would not have entered it due to a high chance of this happening. Which did happen now.

Also, Thank You for arranging this splendid challenge! And for the giveaway! You guys rock! 
Not only did it help science & technology, but it also indirectly helped me a lot during the time the challenge was active. Cheers!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 22, 2013)

If any of the US winners likes the mouse and wishes to get it, he/she could give sabre23 the key/PP gift depending on whether this works for the involved people. So basically I suggest to the winners to swap if they wish. I cannot force this though, only suggest this.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2013)

Congratz to all the winners!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 22, 2013)

cheers to the winners


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! 

@BUCK NASTY- PM incoming


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2013)

Congrats to the winners ! 
I didn't want to deal with international shipping on the mouse, but out of respect, I will check to see what it would cost. I'll post back a little later on


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 22, 2013)

[H]CM Sentinel Advanced 2  [W]Any other digital stuff


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Congrats to the winners !
> I didn't want to deal with international shipping on the mouse, but out of respect, I will check to see what it would cost. I'll post back a little later on



Well I took a gander around, and it seems that shipping rices to India are nuts  So as crappie as it's going to be, I'm going to have to ask Chev for a redraw. (if not we can always throw it into next challenge) 

But Sabre23 isn't sol though 



sabre23 said:


> [H]CM Sentinel Advanced 2  [W]Any other digital stuff



I'm going to be getting in touch with you and figuring out how to hook you up with something digital, where we don't have to worry about shipping. I'll shoot you a pm when I'm home from work


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 23, 2013)

Shall we say that the current way of working out of things will work best? I do not see that much merit in a redraw because of the complications like donators needing to dissapoint people (lot of work without improvement).

BTW, the team prizes have not been claimed yet. I gave the teams until friday at midnight UTC to post in the thread at the WCG forums. If there is response there will be a redraw there (unless when it is one (per prize category), then I will just hand it out to that team).


----------

